# Montmorency County ATV trails/roads



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a place in Montmorency County and just learned that the roads are open to ride on. Except M33 & M32. My questions are: 

1. Do you have to be using the road only to access a trail or can you use the roads as trails?

2. Do the cops hassel you? 

We are down Macintyre Rd ( in the County) and plan to run to Lewiston and back. We will have to use roads.

My buddy said the state cops pulled him over on Macintyre Rd and told him he could not ride the roads. I have printed out the Montmorency law that states you can and I plan on having that with me.

Thanks Chuck A


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

8NChuck, I think you have to use the "shoulder/right of way" of the road and run 25mph max. I wouldn't run down the middle of the road. I would suggest contacting the Montmorency County Sheriffs Dept before riding any long distance to Lewiston by road. They support ATVs on their county roads and would be happy to give you the skinny. I have never had any problems on the _shoulder_ of the road anywhere around Lewiston. As a matter of fact I'll be on the shoulders Friday night and Saturday going to and from trails and in Lewiston! See sig


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I should have said the shoulder. Thats where I plan to ride. 

We plan on doing the HuntCreek / MIO Loop in June. Looks to be a real skinny trail. Do you have any thoughts on the trail? 

Chuck A


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

I have been on _part_ of the MIO trail and it was tight in places but still nice. Hunt Creek is supposed to be tighter than the MIO trail. All are rideable. I'll be trying to get to the Crapo Creek trails on Saturday. I'll have to sneak away from a family function to do it though. Lot's of info on trails on ATVOC.


----------



## OneShot (Jun 25, 2005)

8nchuck said:


> I should have said the shoulder. Thats where I plan to ride.
> 
> We plan on doing the HuntCreek / MIO Loop in June. Looks to be a real skinny trail. Do you have any thoughts on the trail?
> 
> Chuck A


We ride that quite often. The state map shows the whole trail open to ATV's but there are sections with steel gates across the trail with signs that say "No Wheeled Vehicles allowed" What is open is nice riding....


----------

